# its that time... A/C 2010 in review



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't even know if the AC can be considered a real fishing force anymore... Teo has a beautiful daughter now and he's softer and squishier than ever. Al doesn't drink or smoke. Ian's getting married, he just doesn't know it. Garth is getting old and can't stay awake long enough. Jeff, well he fishes, just don't know if he actually caught more than a spot this year. Marshall's not only a father but got another on the way. I guess if anything, "I'm in love" Summer's was our all star this year. Boy took a lot of crap from me about his cast tying rigs, but this year, in his second year of fishing it all paid off.

In all seriousness though, none of us fished very much at all this year, there was a lot going on for all of us, but when we could match conditions and time away we did ok. 

The year as usual started off with freshwater trout fishing. Too bad they are as smaller than cobbs and don't taste very good, but when its Jan-Feb, gotta have something to do!










Made few trips to Lake Anna for my attempts at one of the remaining walleye. None, but did manage a few freshwater stripers.

Teo and the rest of the crew went out with a trip Al organized for jiggin for BFT. They did well and from what I hear, its the most fun any of them had. I got some spoils of the trip from Garth... SASHIMI was awesome!!! Btw, don't let Al clean your fish, aka Gall Bladder Stabber.

I don't think any of us went spring drum fishin. Didn't have the luxury to try and be the first one.

Shad/catfish/stripers kept us busy this spring as usual. The run wasn't as good this year. 

Summer was slow for me, even though everyone else was having record cobia catches! I think I was the only one in the crew and my first year not getting one. 

Fall was the usual. Lot of time netting mullet, and doing this









My GF actually ended up catchin the first of the fall. A 30+ yearling from the beach. Her quote was "its pulling back!!!!"

Had a goodnight on the LIP with Capt. Blake and got a few.



















Keepin the bait fresh without ice!










Took a trip down south and my grasshopper Summers aka Mdslucky on here caught the first fish of the trip. Look at this guy cheesin on this guppy drum!!! 










Last year he tells me he's ready to start really fishin. We work on it all last year and this spring. Going and practicing casting, talking about reading the beach, fish, bait, etc. Boy would call at 2am about how his biminni wouldn't look the same as when I did it. Dedication. He spent a lot of nights out with me this trip... He put his time in. And he was rewarded. He caught that guppy, target fish.... He also caught three drum as well and finally believed me that a catfish has nothin on a drum.



















Like how he's wearing the same clothes? I don't think the boy changed or showered for 3-4 days.

I got lucky too.





































While I was taggin him a scale popped out. PERFECT bc I had always wanted to tag a fish with a scale from the first drum on the rod. My buddy Garth got me a FUSION blank/guides for my birthday and I had in wrapped in a day and on the dryer. Now I had the scale from the first fish I caught on it. Worked out great.










After that with mideterms and holidays we all were busted on time. Fall quickly went by, and from what I hear drum season never really materialized so I feel lucky I got a chance to get out.

Winter did its usual thing. 70 one day and the next 25 for weeks at a time. There was one window that lined up just right, looked like we'd have about a 6 hour window of really being able to have a shot. We had to take it. 
Garth and I got 2 over on Eastern Shore.




























I was right this time... Better lucky than good. Wind went to sh-- literally as we were leaving the water. Conditions went to ____ and the water temp never recovered. There went the bay season.

That being what it was I decided to go hunt since I couldn't fish. Went out and shot a deer and found out that my dog must actually be asian too. 










Well, with Christmas coming up I'm done for a little while anyway. Guys hope you put any other pictures you want to put up. Here's to another one in 2011, and another year closer to being able to get your kids to catch us fleas and spot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Neil.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Great Neil, better than some I know.....


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

thats a great year, Your a beast! Love the dog pic


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice one Neil.
Have to get yourself a bike rigged up for next years drummin':fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Great report Neil, I'm glad you managed some good pullage in a really tough year.


----------



## MDSLucky11 (Oct 29, 2008)

Summers + All-Star = Understatement!! Seriously though, great 2010 summary... Thanks for helping me get bowed up on some drum this year, Sensei!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

*edit*

Summers and my lady friend were just talkin and she wants it to be clear. It was a 36inch drum.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Neil....thanks for the 2010 rundown......lets hope we all do more in 2011.....the R


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Neil, you are my hero!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'm diggin the scale on the rod.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Very Nice Neil! Makes for one heck of a good year.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like a decent year. Hopefully in 2011 I'll be able to meet up with you guys and do a little fishing.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> and he's softer and squishier than ever. .


That's not what she said. HA!

My fishing totally blows this year.... couldn't even get one from the boat.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Awesome post.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Ian's getting married, he just doesn't know it.


WHAT?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Friedeel said:


> Ian's getting married, he just doesn't know it.
> 
> 
> WHAT?


whens the date?opcorn:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

nice work Neil. Last time the 3 of us were together... yall spooked all the fish away. Might be a bad thing for all that Asian +1 pac/islander ju-ju all at 1 place?

Lets not pick on NJ.. he might actually catch a big fish sometime soon.

BTW.. I thought yall Koreans like gall bladders =D


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> BTW.. I thought yall Koreans like gall bladders =D




yes that is good for man....:--|


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

you did give summers alot of shit, but you did show em how to tie knots from a strange perspective..

think that pic is still floatin around somewheres


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> you did give summers alot of shit, but you did show em how to tie knots from a strange perspective..
> 
> think that pic is still floatin around somewheres


that pic better not find its way on here before I slip a few drops of water from the secret spot into your next bl.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

NTKG said:


> that pic better not find its way on here before I slip a few drops of water from the secret spot into your next bl.


You talk'n bout tha crappie hole?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Neil. Like the scale in the rod too. May have to see about soin that myself.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Friedeel said:


> You talk'n bout tha crappie hole?


ohhh yeh.



NTKG said:


> that pic better not find its way on here before I slip a few drops of water from the secret spot into your next bl.


lol. gotta do watcha gotta do when bait is slim. and since they were more then 2' off the bank, i threw the net 

that water tasted like horse sh!t for some reason 

summers will back me up on this quote "i felt one hit my boot, thats why i threw it that close"


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> summers will back me up on this quote "i felt one hit my boot, thats why i threw it that close"


i just threw coffee up....


----------



## GSH_456 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh Neil, Ian knows it. He just hasn't admitted it. Al's still drunk from 5 years ago. Teo's PSI is too high to be "soft and squishy." Jeff doesn't fish, he just carries fish. Summers got his first because that fish just felt sorry for him (kinda like that girl in his third year of college, or was it the fourth). Marshall's a daddy, can't down that. I can say,"Don't drink 5 Red Bulls back to back and miss a perfect night of fishing because of a tummy ache." HA! You know what I mean. As for me, I find that I don't hear you as well when I'm asleep. Also, the ride back seems so much quicker! Just ask Ian (that's my move, bud!). Let's make the best of the rest of '11.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

G is late to the party again. Nothing new there. But he's right, let's make the best of the rest of 2011. I know I have much to catch up. Hopefully I can free up some time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Keep G away from those powdered donuts...


----------

